# Are you kidding me? ITS TOO COLD!



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Today is the coldest day we have seen in 5 yrs around here! I took Sophie out to potty and take some pictures of her and she was like "Are you nuts?" She did her business in less then 2 minutes and I snapped these pics before we went in...ugh too cold to walk or jog today! 

I like the last one...with the one leg up like she is saying "oh its so cold I can't even touch the ground with all my feet at once!"


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

She looks soo pretty  I'm so glad she has a good home now. Poor thing was probably freezing though  LoL I'm cold just looking at all that snow


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes it was COLD...today the dogs only got to stay outside 2 minutes at a time. For most of them 2 minutes was more than enough time...I let them all out at once then, I just stood by the door and opened it about every 30 seconds and another one or 2 would run in! 

Hopefully the weather gets at least to freezing soon, these guys get cabin fever if its too cold for even one long walk a day!

Its hard to tell but I did get all the mats off her...now we just wait for the hair to grow back in and brush what we were left with after all the cutting. Her hair is SO SOFT compared to the day she came...even with only one bath I am surprised how much better it looks!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I know what you mean about the cabin fever! Jazz is going crazy because it's to cold in the mornings and evenings for her half mile walk, and it's also to cold to take her out to the dog park. She is driving me insane !!! I let her out a few minutes ago to potty and she did six laps around the backyard before settling down to look for a place to 'go'


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

What kind of temps are cold?

People down here in the valley they think its SO COLD when it's 45 :tongue:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

It was 44.7C (112F) on Monday - way too hot! Luckily the boys have an insulated kennel and a big concrete slab of a floor so it stayed quite cool for them. We bought them a couple of those clam shell pools, but with T and his cast we haven't used them yet. Sounds like some more hot weather coming for the weekend so will set up to pools for them tomorrow.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Hehe Im probably one of them thinking 45 is cold. I love the idea of living somewhere it snow's but what a shock Im in for. 

I had been loooking around on craigslist at housing in different states. I like Indiana and Nebraska but OMG the get Torneado's (sp?). Housing on the east coast looks very appealing too. I don't know, I guess I would like a change in my surrounding's and to live in a state with less crime. 

Oh and decent weather. Hmmmm maybe Oregon or Washington would do. 

I love the 3rd pic....too cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Well it got down to 12 degrees last night here and today the high
is going to be 29 degrees...yay!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

She is adorable! It got down to -1 (windchill) last night before we went to bed. Baxter went potty as soon as his little feet hit grass. He didn't mess around. lol. I can't believe it's this cold in Tennessee. I mean, it gets cold...but rarely this cold. I hate the cold with a passion.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

SECRETO said:


> Hehe Im probably one of them thinking 45 is cold. I love the idea of living somewhere it snow's but what a shock Im in for.
> 
> I had been loooking around on craigslist at housing in different states. I like Indiana and Nebraska but OMG the get Torneado's (sp?). Housing on the east coast looks very appealing too. I don't know, I guess I would like a change in my surrounding's and to live in a state with less crime.
> 
> ...


Dry air feels a lot warmer than damp air. Sometimes I leave my house when it's in the low 30s and get to the valley in the 40's (mid) and it literally feels a LOT colder down here.

Keep that in mind.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Last night with the wind chill it got down to -40 below zero...or about 70 degrees below where water freezes instantly. UMMM COLD

I made hubby go yesterday and get a 50 pack of potty pads because I knew this would happen and I was right. I let Daisy go outside first because she has the most hair and never seems bothered by the cold. She ran out..and ran right back in, circled once and went on a potty pad. The others walked up to the door and would not even go out...they all sniffed Daisy after she peed and said NO WAY SHE EVEN SMELLS COLD! So I just put all the pads in front of the back door and only Sophie has "asked" to go out and she is quick about it!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

That is cold!

It was 10 deg. F when I woke up this morning. About a 20 deg. high today. Had to make sure my chickens weren't frozen to their roosts, lol!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

It has warmed up to 1 degree F...might hit freezing by Sunday. Looks like I will have to send Hubby out for more potty pads if the dogs decide its still too cold to pee outside tomorrow! 

I don't blame them, I would rather pick up pads then risk them getting frost bite on their toes...it it REALLY cold when the wind is blowing!

I about bet if they stayed in one spot their feet would about freeze to the ground, glad I put off doing their feet so they have fur boots to wear! I bet I would have about as much luck putting boots on my guys as you would with putting them on your chickens!:bootyshake:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Warmed up a little today so I got a few shots before the camera batteries died! 

Sophie and Casey are playing together finally...Ginger tried to join in but the big dogs are too scary! She decided to go back inside before she got ran over!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

It must be really difficult in that sort of temperature. We don't get anything like that here in the winter, mind you we never get to see snow either  Your girls look very happy running together.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes its hard but its been much easier now that Sophie can take her potty breaks in the yard instead of on the leash. I always go out with the dogs when they potty anyway to make sure everyone is playing nice...but last week was her 1st week off leash and then I let some of the more dominant dogs out with her later in the week. Today I let out her with about 6 of the others and they all had a blast!

Next time they all go out I will take the camera with me, no new snow but they are still rolling in the snow we got a couple days ago! Good thing their potty area is big, otherwise I am sure someone would be rolling in some poo!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't imagine those temps!! WOw.

We had Moose camping last year and he didn't mind the cold until he stopped then he would shiver... I dried him off and put him in the car to warm up... then when he was dry he was ready to play again. Snowing outside, and he wanted to walk in the lake hahaha.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I had to about drag Casey in today...she was covered in snow! I had to towel dry her feet, then blow dry her whole body before I would let her up on the furniture!:banghead:

I put some pics of them playing today on another thread...my gals playing in snow...you can see the snow sticking to her face and fanny on some pics! 

Her and Daisy were both just rolling around in it like it was nothing...but every time Daisy would get up she would shake off. Casey didn't so every time she rolled she got a thicker coat of snow stuck to the snow from the previous roll...the normal 5 minute brushing session took 30 minutes today.

I bet she and Moose would have a ball together! LOL


----------

